

Amazon Flexible Payments (FPS) with Ruby on Rails [Plugin] - lyime
http://www.paradoxica.net/2009/01/25/amazons-flexible-payment-service-fps-w-rails/

======
goodgoblin
Does anyone know if FPS is like paypal or google checkout? I'm wondering if it
means customers need to use their amazon user id to use it.

~~~
pclark
it's only feasible in the US currently.

